# Hopping Mice



## Reidy23 (Mar 16, 2011)

My new baby mice seem really happy - ive never seen anything so funny as them trying to share their flying saucer!!! But my question is, every so often, especially after cuddles or running in their saucer they do a series of little jumps in the air. Is this normal?!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it's a natural instinct to save themselves from predators and soon passes.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Very young mice `ping` like this and it`s so funny! I`ve even seen adult mice do these little `jumps` when they are excited and happy!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Baby mice are like riggly worms lol there trying to escape a predators clutches which is your hands and my word they cant half jump hehe.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's just mousies having fun...yeah, it comes from the instinctive thingie...but young animals often do it just because they are too full of energy and have to use it up. It's like pogoing; it's sometimes called pronking, and all four legged mammals do it from time to time. I see my meeces doing it after cage change, especially if they had a lot of toys and get put back into an empty tank. I don't know if it's joy at seeing all the space, or alarm at being put back into a strange empty tank that doesn't smell like home


----------



## Whizzbee (Mar 4, 2011)

Is this the same as what I call "lightning speed/hyperdrive jumps"?

My Mousies every so often make these jumps, like really lightning speed ones and speed away, like 1 sec they are here and another they kind of jumped to they other side, really funny like something bites them in the ass...

first I thought my mouse (Whizzbee) was mental but then I saw that my new ones did it too... I would be so happy if these are happy/excitement jumps because my new Mousies (the Siamese) are already a bit older and had always been caged in a really empty cage (only spinning wheel) so as soon as I adopted them I gave them a whole bunch of toys and within 3 days they started making hyperdrive jumps too (I thought I had driven them nuts haha)


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It could also be 'popcorning' which is what they do when they're happy or excited.


----------

